
NASA selects Orbital ATK, SNC Space Systems and SpaceX to deliver ISS cargo - runesoerensen
https://twitter.com/nasa/status/687745144594890754
======
runesoerensen
More details in the press release, posted here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10904723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10904723)

